# axolotl best tank?



## chrisg82 (May 5, 2008)

hi all

getting my first axolotls they will be around 4cm

iam looking at getting a nice 3 foot glass tank for them, but while they are small i can not find much info for them on care sheets ( need baby axolotls care sheet lol ).

iam looking at putting these in a basic small tank to start with
something like AA AQUARIUM EQUIPMENT - Adds Life to your environment
iam thinking this for about 8 weeks then into bigger tank

i know this tank is small but care sheets say 2 foot for 1 adult, well adult grows upto 11 inch, so this should be ideal until its 10cm or 4 inch.
thats my thinking anyway

is this correct ?
or any ideas

Chris


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

How much axolotls are you getting this will determine the final tank size two i take it?

You can start with a smaller tank if you wish but axolotls can grow very quickly and it may be a waste of money on having to buy two tanks in the space of around 6 months.

I see that those tank in the links have lights attached, Axolotls do not like bright light in their tanks (Ii learned this when my axolotl would not come out from her hidey hole for days) i removed the light from the hood and all my tanks only have the natural light that enters the room during the day.

Axolotl larve feed on Daphnia & Brine shrimp for the begining stage them move onto solids.

I would register with this website it has a whole topic dedicated to axolotls and may be able to provide you with any other questions you may have www.caudata.org :welcome:


----------



## chrisg82 (May 5, 2008)

thanks for the reply, iam getting a 3 foot setup in the end, looking to get 2 axolotl in total, this tank will be used for when they are young and then for other bits in the future, as for the light it has great soft blue light which should be ok I am going to remove the main bulb as well

Cheers

Chris


----------



## salukisue (Feb 3, 2010)

*salukisue*



chrisg82 said:


> hi all
> 
> getting my first axolotls they will be around 4cm
> 
> ...


 If they are very small just buy a cheap plastic storage box for now drill some holes in the lid they wont be in it very long and wont cost you much


----------

